# Ysl



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

Please post your YSL swatches in this thread!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 13, 2009)

YSL Rouge Volupte Lippies:

Rose Culte:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...Picture216.jpg

Extreme Coral with Golden Gloss #1 on top:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...Picture204.jpg

Nude Beige:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...Picture130.jpg

Peach Passion:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...Picture131.jpg


----------



## moonlit (Apr 18, 2009)

Ysl eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





one of the blue shades is the dupe of mac deep truth.the lighter blue reminds me of mac electric eel


----------



## sambibabe (Apr 23, 2009)

YSL Rouge Volupte #13 Peach Passion compared to MAC lipsticks

Taken under natural lighting.  NC20.  Each lipsticks were applied once





Under halogen lighting


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Inoon (Aug 5, 2009)

bare lips




Rouge volupté n°11
rose culte




Rouge volupté n°17
rouge muse




Rouge volupté n°13
pêche passion


----------



## ledisxo (Dec 11, 2009)

*OMBRES 5 LUMIÈRES
5 Colour Harmony For Eyes - 4 Lilac Sky*


----------



## glowingface (Dec 15, 2009)

_YSL ROUGE VOLUPTÉ LIPSTICKS_
_(Orange Shiver, Red Taboo, Spicy Pink, Exquisite Plum, Praline Delight,_
_Tender Peach)_
_(14, 18, 20, 22, 24, 26)_





_YSL ROUGE VOLUPTÉ LIPSTICKS_
_(Sensual Silk, Sweet Honey, Legendary Mocha, Fetish Pink, Provocative pink,_
_Forbidden Burgundy)_
_(2, 4, 6, 8, 10, 12)_






_YSL ROUGE VOLUPTÉ LIPSTICKS_
_(Caress Pink, Rose Culte, Peach Passion, Red Muse, Frivolous Pink,_
_Vibrant Brown, Luscious Pink, Soft Beige)_
_(9, 11, 13, 17, 19, 21, 23, 25)_

_



_
_YSL ROUGE VOLUPTÉ LIPSTICKS_
_(Nude Beige, Beige Ultimate, Divine Mahogany, Lingerie Pink)_
_(1, 3, 5, 7)_


----------



## littlepickle (Feb 17, 2010)

Swatch of different hot pink YSL lipsticks.


----------



## Karrie (Feb 19, 2010)

Rouge Volupte

Lingerie Pink





Sensual Silk





Red Muse


----------



## _luiza_ (Mar 21, 2010)

rouge volupté #27 Rose Paris






]


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

YSL Touche Brilliance #15 Truly Red - applied lightly in top photo, more heavily in second.




Couleurs d'Afrique (Africa palette, Summer 08) no base.




Rouge Volupte #1 Nude Beige




More Rouge Volupte




Golden Gloss #2 Golden Praline, Touche Brilliance #15 Truly Red, Lip Twins #9 Fuchsia/Orange, Rouge Pur #128 Tyrian Purple








YSL Golden Gloss #2 Golden Praline








Lip Twins #9 Fuchsia/Orange, orange gloss








Lip Twins #9 Fuchsia/Orange, fuchsia lipstick




Rouge Pur #128 Tyrian Purple


----------



## vicky_s (Apr 20, 2010)

*Ysl -  Rouge volupte - 26 Tender Peach*


----------



## vicky_s (Apr 20, 2010)

*Ysl -  Rouge volupte - 30 Faubourg Peach*


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 12, 2010)

Ysl 5 colour harmony for eyes #2:






[/IMG]

Duolumieres #11:





[/IMG]


----------



## MatejaK (Aug 15, 2010)

YSL Rouge Volupte # 7 Lingerie Pink on NC/W 15


----------



## anne082 (Aug 31, 2010)

*Yves saint Laurent - YSL swatches*

*Yves Saint Laurent Teint Parfait* *Complexion Enhancer Oil-free*


----------



## wuguimei (Sep 1, 2010)

YSL Rouge Volupté Perle

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_qig-B-0pgO...KA/s1600/1.jpg

(left to right) #30 Gold Satin, #31 Golden Toffee,  Beige Caress, Coral Sun, Sparkling Pink, Stellar Pink, Insolent Beige


----------



## wuguimei (Sep 14, 2010)

(left to right) #8 Fetish Pink, #9 Caress Pink, #10 Provocative Pink, #12 Forbidden Burgundy





(left to right) #13 Peach Passion, #14 Orange Shiver, #15 Extreme Coral, #27 Rose Paris, #30 Faubourg Peach


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 14, 2010)

Here we go..

YSL Gloss Repulpant, Shade 2: Glossy Plum.
http://bit.ly/caVjk3
http://bit.ly/bOk9pD

The first link is the colour the product appears in the tube and the second is how it looks on my pigmented lips.


----------



## MatejaK (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## moonlit (Nov 1, 2010)

ysl pencil liner in #3
  	ysl pencil liner in #9
  	ysl liquid liner in grey


----------



## soco210 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte Perle Lipstick - 102 Corail Solaire


----------



## soco210 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yves Saint Laurent Rouge Volupte Perle Lipstick  







  	Beige Caresse 101, Beige Insolent 105




  	Beige Caresse




  	Beige Insolent


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Aug 23, 2011)

*YSL Fall 2011 "Midnight Garden" collection.*

5 eyeshadows palette:


	Top row swatched on bare skin
  	Bottom row swatched on Blacktrack Fluidline





  	Out of focus photo to see the sparkles:







Nailpolishes:

  	Left is Moonlight Blue, Right is Wintergreen


----------



## mjacqueline (Dec 17, 2011)

[h=3]YSL Rouge Pur Couture in No. 17 Rose Dahlia[/h]


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 19, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## katred (Dec 21, 2011)

A few random bits I've picked up from YSL

  	Rouge Pur Couture #4- Rouge Vermilion






  	Rouge Pur Couture #32- Pourpre Carmin




  	Rouge Pur Couture #18- Noir Laque





  	Rouge Pur Couture #3- Rouge Saadi





  	Rouge Pur Shine- Blood Orange





  	Slate Green e/s


----------



## SQUALID (Dec 31, 2011)

Tuxedo Collection, Holiday 2011









*Rouge Pur Couture Lipstick – Pourpre Divin (39)*








*Golden Gloss – White Gold Topaze (47)*








*Pourpre Divin + White Gold Topaze*


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 12, 2012)

[h=3]YSL Blush Radiance Matt and Satin Blush No. 6 Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 12, 2012)

[h=3]YSL Rouge Pur Couture Golden Lustre No. 109 Corail Dor and No. 113 Rose Parisien Swatches[/h]  	 
  	Corail Dor









  	Rose Parisien


----------



## mjacqueline (Feb 12, 2012)

[h=3]YSL CRÈME DE BLUSH in No. 4 Bright Coral and No. 5 Fuchsia Temptation Swatches[/h]


----------



## Morena.Doll (Feb 12, 2012)

*YSL Rouge Volupte Silky Sensual Radiant Lipstick - #25 Soft Beige*


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 9, 2012)

YSL Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stain in “Rouge Gouache."  More photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Apr 22, 2012)

Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stain in 20 Rouge Enamel


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 26, 2012)

[h=3]YSL Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stains No. 8 Orange De Chine and No. 12 Corail Fauve Swatches[/h]  	 




  	Left to right: No. 8 Orange de Chine and No. 12 Corail Fauve





  	Orange de Chine





  	Corail Fauve


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2012)

[h=3]YSL ROUGE PUR COUTURE Vernis À Lèvres Glossy Stains in 7 Corail Aquatique and 15 Rose Vinyl[/h]  	 








  	Left to right: Corail Aquatique and Rose Vinyl





  	Corail Aquatique





  	Rose Vinyl




  	Left to right: Corail Aquatique, Rose Vinyl, Orange de chine and Corail Fauve


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is the Fall collection 2012 :

http://www.allurabeauty.com/2012/yves-saint-laurent-fall-2012-collection/#more-25021

  	Dior and YSL are quite similar, khaki shades... Well, well


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks AlluraBeauty, I found the photos on your website !


----------



## User38 (Jun 22, 2012)

love these!.. excellent quality...

  	I smell another lemming.. grr


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 1, 2012)

[h=3]YSL ROUGE PUR COUTURE Vernis À Lèvres Glossy Stain #5 Rouge Vintage and #16 Pourpre Preview Swatches[/h]  	 








  	Left to right: Rouge Vintage and Pourpre Preview





  	Left to right: Rouge Vintage, Corail Aquatique, Orange de Chine, Corail Fauve, Rose Vinyl and Pourpre Preview


----------



## soco210 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rouge Pur Couture Glossy Stain in 7 Corail Aquatique


----------



## Talasia (Aug 29, 2012)

Yves Saint Laurent Long-Wear Cream Eyeliner 05 Cherry Black​


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 8, 2012)

[h=3]YSL Pure Chromatics No. 8 Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 27, 2013)

[h=3]SL 2012 Holiday Collection: Boreal Palette Arctic Night Swatches[/h]


----------



## do8666 (Aug 21, 2013)

Inoon said:


>


  	I NEED to have that red!


----------



## do8666 (Aug 22, 2013)

ledisxo said:


>


  	This is stunning!


----------



## do8666 (Aug 22, 2013)

SQUALID said:


> Tuxedo Collection, Holiday 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	WOW! I need to have that gloss!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 4, 2014)

Blush & Kiss #2, 4, 5,12


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting the swatches.  I am in LOVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with this product.  From the pigmentation, to the formula, to the applicator, to it's staying power---hands down---an amazing lip & cheek product.  I started w/one---*Fuchsia Desinvolte*  01 and quickly ordered two more---*Rouge Libertine*  06 and *Orange Fougueux *04.  RL arrived yesterday but for whatever reason, OF won't get here until Monday.  It's been quite some time since I've been this passionate about a product.  I suspect there are at least two additional ones that will find homes in my stash.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 7, 2014)

You're welcome!
  I unfortunately was let down after testing these.  They really did not last on my skin and faded significantly after a few hours.  But the colors are pretty so I'm glad to hear they worked for you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> You're welcome!
> I unfortunately was let down after testing these.  They really did not last on my skin and faded significantly after a few hours.  But the colors are pretty so I'm glad to hear they worked for you!


   How unfortunate.  I had to scrub  01 & 05 off at bedtime.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 16, 2014)

Fétiches Fall 2014 Couture Collector Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Aug 11, 2014)

Fusion Ink Foundation


----------



## Ilovemakeupoker (Sep 15, 2014)

too creamy for me *YSL Rouge Volupte*


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 21, 2014)

Click to enlarge


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2014)

littlepickle said:


> Click to enlarge


   Beautiful----I love creamy---& I love YSL Rouge Volupte



Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## ameliaalise (Jan 3, 2015)

ughm YSL lipsticks are my Achilles  Heel


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 18, 2015)

YSL Volupté Tint-In-Oils in Cherry My Cherie & Pink About Me


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> YSL Volupté Tint-In-Oils in Cherry My Cherie & Pink About Me


 I purchased only one of these ---*Crush me Orange 7* and I wasn't impressed


----------



## beautycool (Jan 24, 2015)

This is my swatches of palette ombré de jour limited ed


----------



## beautycool (Jan 24, 2015)

My swatches of this palette  Palette ombrés de jour  My swatches are bit better than I seen on google for this n glad I went with my own instincts of this  As it's much better than swatches I have seen


----------



## beautycool (Jan 24, 2015)

Ysl lip n cheek blush number 8 Fab colour  No foundation please excuse that  Swatches done quickly .  Picture of nude lips and ysl number 8  And pic of what looks like ok the cheeks  Obviously you can have it as bright as you like but for just a flush of colour I recommend about fine small dots on the apples of cheeks then blend with finger  I never put applicator on my cheeks  I always fab some on my clean finger  love these want more very expensive  I think £28 here in the uk


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 11, 2015)




----------

